# Clip Pfad erstellen in Freehand 10



## miss.elliot (15. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Freehand-Datei in der ein sog. Clip Pfad vorhanden ist.
Ich habe fast alle Funktionen ausprobiert, um herauszufinden wie man so was erstellt. 
Kann mit jemand helfen ?
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis, wie man das erstellt, dankbar !

Gruß


----------



## mirscho (16. Oktober 2002)

hmmm...ich will ja nicht böse sein, aber:
:denken: und  

auch die online hilfe wäre nicht schlecht...ich meine nur, hatte von freehand nur irgendwann mal eine 30 Tage version runtergeladen...
hab aber sonst nix damit zu tun

bis denne...


----------



## Christoph (16. Oktober 2002)

> hab aber sonst nix damit zu tun


dann lass die Meldungen 

@miss.elliot
du meinst einen Pfad oder? was ein Clip- Pfad weiss ich leider nicht. Einen Pfad erstellst du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug.

Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden 

-hochi


----------



## mirscho (16. Oktober 2002)

hmm...jaaa... *schäm*

nur sowas kann man doch im handbuch nachlesen oder die hilfe öffnen und per suchfunktion schauen...naja gut... 

da macht mal ihr "freehander"


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Oktober 2002)

also den begriff "clip-pfad" hab ich im zusammenhang mit freehand auch noch nicht gehört. wird wohl ein ganz normaler pfad sein.


----------



## miss.elliot (16. Oktober 2002)

*Clip Pfad*

Also, Ihr seid ja wirklich niedlich !

Ich gehöre schon zu den Usern, die angefangen von der Online-Hilfe bis hin zu irgendwelchen Büchern alles durchforsten.
Wie Ihr Euch denken könnt, habe ich niergends etwas zu diesem Thema gefunden. Deshalb habe ich ja ins Forum geschrieben !!!
Ich schreibe hier nichts rein, was ich innerhalb 10 Sekunden
in der Online-Hilfe finden kann.
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Mühe, die Ihr Euch gemacht habt.

Der Clip-Pfad ist kein normaler Pfad !
Wen es interessiert:
Beispiel: Ich habe ein rotes Rechteck. Über dem roten Rechteck
liegt ein blauer ovaler Kreis. Der Bereich des Kreises, der über dem Rechteck ist, ist blau. Die Teile, die über das darunterliegende
Rechteck hinausragen, sind unsichtbar !
Verstanden ;-) Das ist ein Clip Pfad !

gruß
Rechteck ü


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Oktober 2002)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Du auf Clipfad kommst, aber selbiges bemmommst Du folgendermassen hin:

Objekt 1 erstellen
Objekt 2 erstellen ( das OBj. 1 überragt )
Beide Objekte markieren
Menü: Ändern - Zusammenfassen - Transparenz (Wert 100)


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. Oktober 2002)

sag das doch gleich


----------



## miss.elliot (17. Oktober 2002)

*Clip Pfad für Webcutdirektor*

Also lieber Webcutdirektor,

diese Methode ist natürlich auch gut und hilft mir auch schon weiter!
Vielen Dank

ABER: Meinen Clip Pfad gibt es trotzdem !!!! und ist auch was anderes.
Ich habe Dir mal eine Beispieldatei mit einem Clip-Pfad gezippt 
"angehängt". Nicht damit Ihr glaubt: "Aha, da steht Grünschnabel.
Ist warscheinlich auch ein Grünschnabel ;-)"

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Oktober 2002)

Werde das alsbald in der checken (deinen Anhang) - habe zu Hause nur die 9.0, weils für die 10er *noch* nicht gereicht hat...

Würde mich nämlich interessieren, was ein Clippfad ist!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Oktober 2002)

Ich denke mal, ich weiß was Du meinst:

Du meinst ein Einfügeobjekt!

Probiere mal folgendes:

· Erstelle ein Rechteck - blau gefüllt
· Erstelle ein Kreis - gelb gefüllt
· Kopiere den Kreis in die Zwischenablage
· Markiere das Rechteck
· Menü: Beaarbeiten - Innen einfügen

Im blauen Rechteck sdollte jetzt ein Kreuz erscheinen (s. Anhang)

· Bewege dieses Kreuz (gedrückte Maustaste ( Drag'n Drop)) soweit, bis das kopierte Objekt (Kreis) im Rechteck erscheint

Anschließend kannst Du den Kreis löschen ( den kopierten aus Schritt 2 )



Kann Dir auf Wunsch Datei in Frehand 9.0 Format senden!

[edit]

Habe gerade die Demo Testversion von Freehand 10.0 instaliert, da ich erst Montag wieder an die Firmen-PCs kommen würde ( wegen Messe am WoEn ) , hielt ich das für die beste Idee.

Meine Anleitung ist genau die richtige:

In Freehand 10 heißt die Funktion "Einfügeobjekt" jetzt Clippfad.

Also, nutze meine Anleitung und du weißt wie es geht!


[/edit]


N.S.: Wenn Du in deiner angehängeten Datei das Grüne gefüllte Rechteck anklickst (mat#rkierst) und dann die Gruppierung auflöst, siehst Du auch dort das Kreuz, wenn Du es ziehst (Drag'`'drop), kannst Du das (innen) eingefügte Objekt verschieben und über
Menü: Bearbeiten - Inhalt auschneiden kannst du das Objekt wieder "rauslösen" (Kreuz verschwindet.

Du hast wieder zwei Objekte!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. Oktober 2002)

wieder was dazugelernt  

thx director


----------



## miss.elliot (19. Oktober 2002)

*Clip Pfad*

Vielen vielen vielen und nochmal vielen Dank,

genau das habe ich gesucht. Wäre aber auf "innen einfügen"
nie gekommen !

Komme bestimmt wieder mal auf Euch zu !


----------



## swampdragon (21. Oktober 2002)

*Freehand 10 english*

Clip Pfad ist das eingedeutscht ??? also in meiner Version heißt das clipping path.

Wußte mit dem Begriff erst gar nichts anzufangen.

@miss.elliot

Kann das sein, das Du mit Freehand 9 arbeitest ??
Du meintest du hättest die Freehand Hilfe zunächst durchsuchst, also ich hab Freehand 10 in Englisch und da finde ich unter clipping path eine sehr gute Anleitung, sowohl zum Erstellen, dem Inhalt, dem Editieren und dem Entfernen des Inhaltes. 

Wenn Du interesse hast, kann ich Dir die Seite mal zukommen lassen (alles auf Englisch). 

einfach Mail an Swampi.


----------



## miss.elliot (21. Oktober 2002)

*Clip Pfaf*

Hi,

vielen Dank aber Clip Pfad ist wirklich richtig !
Und ich arbeite mit FH10 deutsch.

Die Antwort, die Webcutdirektor geliefert hat, ist goldrichtig !
Der alte Begriff Einfügeobjekt heißt jetzt Clip-Pfad.
Deshalb hatte ich auch in der Hilfe nichts gefunden.

Aber trotzdem: Danke für Deine Mühe


----------

